# Xbox 360: 1 in 100 beta



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Anyone played this? 

Played a round earlier on, has a lot of potential.

Although some of the questions are rather odd and the amount of "retarded" people seems to be quite disturbing.

One of the questions was the following:

"Which British theme park features Beanoland?"

a) Sea World, Florida
b) Disney Land, Paris
c) Chessington

30 people out of 100 got this wrong. :wall:

One of the other questions was:

"What ate Ozzy Osbournes dog?"

a) Sharon Osbourne
b) Coyote
c) Kelly Osbourne

:lol: Luckily only 1 person got this wrong, but I am pretty sure they were mucking around.


----------

